# Security Error



## classic33 (12 Dec 2013)

Got the above message after logging onto the site earlier today. I was hoping to post it there & then but the "error" wouldn't allow it. Around 4pm this afternoon.
Any idea what may have caused it? I'd hoped to have been able to post the message, but its not recognising the format it was saved in.
OS was XP, but it was a library computer. So I have no control over what is placed on it.


----------



## Davidc (12 Dec 2013)

Sounds like a piece of malware I caught a couple of years ago. Asks you for money to clear it next.

Bu99er to get rid of.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Dec 2013)

Could be anything from malware to really rubbish content filters on the library computer.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2013)

I got onto the site, but unable to post. The security error came upon within the forum site, not as a seperate message. Similar to the piece below, only Security Error was given/shown.


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2013)

Sounds like an expired login token. Have you used this machine previously and did you tick the _Stay logged in_ box when you logged in?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sounds like an expired login token. Have you used this machine previously and did you tick the _Stay logged in_ box when you logged in?


Library computer, everything is cleared when you log off. I logged on but got no further than this. Stay logged in box not used due to it being a shared computer. Used it previously.




Following the instructions on the screen got me the same message.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2013)

Strange to have 2 alerts, would that not indicate that you are in some way recognised but not accessing fully?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2013)

Marmion said:


> Strange to have 2 alerts, would that not indicate that you are in some way recognised but not accessing fully?


???


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> ???



On the screenshot there are 2 alerts showing. Would that not mean the alerts relate to you? Maybe not.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2013)

I see only the one on the actual screen shot, as taken at the time. Where are you seeing the second?


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> I see only the one on the actual screen shot, as taken at the time. Where are you seeing the second?


It says 'alerts 2' on the screen shot Classic, maybe that is what he means?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> It says 'alerts 2' on the screen shot Classic, maybe that is what he means?


Possibly, but she'll have had the same Alert display, I think she's aware of what that little piece actually means.

Don't see how the Security Alert could refer to just me, I've NSA security clearance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> It says 'alerts 2' on the screen shot Classic, maybe that is what he means?



yes, that's what I was meaning - I would have thought it would only show as an alert if it pertained to a member. Otherwise it would just be blank. But I don't know, just musing and trying to be helpful. But probably not being so - Haha


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> Library computer, everything is cleared when you log off. I logged on but got no further than this. *Stay logged in box not used due to it being a shared computer. *Used it previously.



Can you tick it and see if you get logged in okay without the security error? You can logout again straight away and log back in without it ticked if you're worried about leaving the login cookie on a public computer - I just need to know if checking the _Stay logged in_ box fixes the problem?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> Can you tick it and see if you get logged in okay without the security error? You can logout again straight away and log back in without it ticked if you're worried about leaving the login cookie on a public computer - I just need to know if checking the _Stay logged in_ box fixes the problem?


 I'll try Monday, the next chance I'll have to try it and let you know.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> Can you tick it and see if you get logged in okay without the security error? You can logout again straight away and log back in without it ticked if you're worried about leaving the login cookie on a public computer - I just need to know if checking the _Stay logged in_ box fixes the problem?


Having just tried the same computer & doing as suggested, ticking the stay logged in box, gets me as far as the signing up page for new members. Did manage to get in leaving the stay logged in box empty, but only as far as the front page.
Thought I'd reply now as you were showing as being on. This sent from a handheld device.


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2013)

Are there any other machines there that are available for you to try?

Also, can you try logging in to GeeksChat or one of the others and let me know if it happens with those too?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> Are there any other machines there that are available for you to try?
> 
> Also, can you try logging in to GeeksChat or one of the others and let me know if it happens with those too?


There was only Petchat that gave problems. Either ticking the stay logged on box or not. Both brought me back to the forum front page, as though I'd never signed in. Even after logging off the computer & then going back on & trying again.
There are other ones to use, on one of three servers, I don't know which I was on. The only reliable way of telling if you're on another computer on the same server is when they stop working.
Having tried what you suggested, I thought I'd let you know the outcome.


----------



## Shaun (17 Dec 2013)

It could be a number of things, but does sound like it is related to the login cookie; if there's a security policy in place on the network (or the individual machines are configured for tighter security [and security settings are disabled so the public cannot change them]) then there probably isn't much you can do - other than browse as a guest.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Dec 2013)

I normally see this if the login session/cookie has expired and the page is cached by Firefox, for example as an App/Pinned Tab.
Normally a click of the Refresh button fixes the issue.

I do on the rarest of occasions get that message when I click the Top link in the posts, but very rare...

Errrmmm, ok, I'll get me coat.
.


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Dec 2013)

Can also be caused by an incorrect time/date setting on the PC


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I normally see this if the login session/cookie has expired and the page is cached by Firefox, for example as an App/Pinned Tab.
> Normally a click of the Refresh button fixes the issue.
> 
> I do on the rarest of occasions get that message when I click the Top link in the posts, but very rare...
> ...


This is logging onto a computer, that deletes browser history & cookies on logging off it.



Tanis8472 said:


> Can also be caused by an incorrect time/date setting on the PC


Correct time & date set.


----------

